# 1947? Columbia



## St.Peter (May 29, 2014)

I know the rack doesn't belong in this bike but I had it laying around and wanted to use it. Its a fun project and not intended to be a restored bicycle project. Instead of using a sand blaster I used a paint stripper and wire brush to remove its prior sins. House paint and a brush are not meant to be used on a bicycle.


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 14, 2014)

*Done!*

Done. Used a bottle opener for the brake arm bracket. Also used a clear glow in the dark clear to coat the bike. Has a fun look.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool! There are a LOT more incomplete, crusty bikes than whole originals. Plus, all the extra parts in everyone's shop. Might as well make something like this!


----------

